# Black Friday 2011



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone heard what will be a part of Apple's Black Friday sale this year? We will actually be states side on Black Friday this year, I'm wondering if it will be worth going to the 5th Ave store in NYC...


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

No one knows externally until Apple updates their website for Black Friday. The thing I hate is when Apple Canada has to cut prices on Black Friday, but not on Boxing Day for us Canadians.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I still have the AE I bought on black Friday in Chicago 04? Or 05? Can't recall. Deals are decent from what I recall. But this was also pre- $ -parity. not sure about now.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It's usually about $15-20 off Nano's and Touches and $100 off laptops/iMacs. 

The same discount will be available in Canada, usually, as in the states, so with the dollar fluctuation, it may be cheaper to get it from Apple online vs. at the 5th Ave Store. There's bound to be better (read: more trample-prone) sales at places like Target/Best Buy if you're in Manhattan.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We usually try and match Apple on the hardware side but with some special bundles and discounts...might be time to grab some drives if you need space...they are usually cheap during that sale.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Tech Elementz said:


> No one knows externally until Apple updates their website for Black Friday. The thing I hate is when Apple Canada has to cut prices on Black Friday, but not on Boxing Day for us Canadians.



I hate it too when Apple has to cut prices!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

johnnydee said:


> I hate it too when Apple has to cut prices!


It will look odd for Canadians to shop at discounts at the Apple Store. :lmao:

That's why we travel to the U.S or go online....


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Tech Elementz said:


> It will look odd for Canadians to shop at discounts at the Apple Store. :lmao:
> 
> That's why we travel to the U.S or go online....


Odd ? Canadians trying to save money? Odd?
:lmao:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There are differences in the Canadian sale and the U.S. sale. Last year I bought an M-Audio Keystudio keyboard for $68 from the U.S. site. And on the Canadian site I ended buying a Griffin A-Frame iPad stand and Belkin Videostand for iPhone4.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm, I think it's probably the MacBook Air will be a part of Apple's Black Friday sale, as I received the email topic on MaBook Air.
But who knows actually...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

BC Apple Specialist Simply.ca is having it's first Black Friday sale. Details are slowly being released on their *Black Friday page*. 










*=========================================*

Carbon Computing has announced their Black Friday sale *on their front page* and that details will be released this week. 










If you find any other Canadian Mac related business having Black Friday deals, post them here!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We're on Black Friday deals all week - even better than our usuals but nothing specific as yet to post up.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

In the Simply Computing email I received, the second question mark is revealed as "Door crashers: First generation iPad with WiFi+3G 64GB only $199.99!"


----------



## emz (Dec 27, 2006)

Do ipads ever get a discount on Apple's black friday sales?


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

johnnydee said:


> Odd ? Canadians trying to save money? Odd?
> :lmao:


I meant that it would be odd to shop for Apple Store discounts on a day that most retail stores do not offer discounts on. However, they will this year, but only select stores will be this year in Canada. Eventually, were going to have to move Boxing Day to Black Friday...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Leaked US BF sale leaflet:


















Canadian deals and flyer will be different but you can order on Apple.com and Apple.ca to avoid going to the store.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Kazak said:


> In the Simply Computing email I received, the second question mark is revealed as "Door crashers: First generation iPad with WiFi+3G 64GB only $199.99!"


It looks like Simply Computing has updated their Black Friday deals with a bit more info and discounts listed:
Simply.ca's First Ever Black Friday Sale – Simply.ca

And just one question mark box left...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The deals are live.

US and Canadian are virtually the same, except for the Parrot Drone quad copter on the US site versus the Griffin Beacon on the Cdn site (hot deal!)

The Blue Yeti THX USB microphone is $98 on both sites, and the M-audio Keystation keyboard for GarageBand are a great deal at $68 on both sites as well. Both are the lowest prices available. Shop through airmilesshops.ca to earn extra air miles on the Canadian site.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

US deals

One-Day Apple Shopping Event 2011 - Apple Store (U.S.)

Canada deals

One-Day Apple Shopping Event 2011 - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Can you answer this? :

How about "Nearly Black Friday"?

A friend bought a non-customised MacBook Pro off-the-shelf (Okay, out-of-the-stockroom) at the Apple Store last week.

Would she be eligible for a refund of today's sale amount if she went to the store with her receipt?

Or is the sale price absolutely for purchases made today and today only?

(I checked the Apple website and see no mention of including any purchases made at other times, in the Black Friday deal. I'm not saying Apple _should_ honour "Nearly Black Friday" purchases. I'm jus' askin' is all)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Apple usually has two weeks of price protection, so it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Not bad deals at the Griffin Technology website:

2011 Black Friday Specials - Griffin Technology


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> US deals
> 
> One-Day Apple Shopping Event 2011 - Apple Store (U.S.)
> 
> ...


Doesn't anyone find these Apple Black Friday deals really lame?

On a $2500 17-inch MacBook Pro I get a whole $101 off!
Yipee - that's a whole 4%

And it's not that Apple is hurting on the bottom line.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm at the Apple Storre in Burlington getting the Yeti and Beacon. It's crazy busy here and they even have a queue for express purchasing of iPods and iPads.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Talk about answering your own question...




krs said:


> Doesn't anyone find these Apple Black Friday deals really lame?
> 
> On a $2500 17-inch MacBook Pro I get a whole $101 off!
> Yipee - that's a whole 4%
> ...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Line-up out the door at Apple Store as I'm leaving the mall. Crazy. It was hard to find parking too.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

krs said:


> Doesn't anyone find these Apple Black Friday deals really lame?
> 
> On a $2500 17-inch MacBook Pro I get a whole $101 off!
> Yipee - that's a whole 4%
> ...


You realistically can't complain about any discount at all that you're not even obligated to receive.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lars said:


> You realistically can't complain about any discount at all that you're not even obligated to receive.


exactly.

people complain too much..
complain when no discount
complain with a discount..:baby:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I find most people whine and complain about online deals,
But if you want the best deals, Then you have to go in person.

Fight the crowds, Do a little parking lot rage for a spot and go for it.

Online shopping just isn't the same as the real world for deals.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I got a Mushkin 8Gb upgrade memory for my Mac Mini (2 x 4Gb DDR3 1066) at Canada Computer for $40 - $10 mail-in rebate = $30 + taxes


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> I got a Mushkin 8Gb upgrade memory for my Mac Mini (2 x 4Gb DDR3 1066) at Canada Computer for $40 - $10 mail-in rebate = $30 + taxes


That's dirt cheap, Good on you,
I sent away a few months ago and after taxes and shipping I paid close to a $100. for my Mini.

Lucky you.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

This was as close as I was willing to get to the giant crowds on 5th Ave yesterday, crazy!!!


----------

